# Vivarium suitable "paints"



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

I am casting rocks for use in my backgrounds and need to know what paints would be safe for the frogs and would stand up to the constant humidity of a vivarium? I bought molds at a model railroad store and the cast rocks look great. I just need to paint them to look realistic. I plan on combining them with the weldbond/peat background.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Please post pics, when you are done, I have been looking into this also. I'm not sure on the paint.



Peaceofthetropics said:


> I am casting rocks for use in my backgrounds and need to know what paints would be safe for the frogs and would stand up to the constant humidity of a vivarium? I bought molds at a model railroad store and the cast rocks look great. I just need to paint them to look realistic. I plan on combining them with the weldbond/peat background.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

*Rit Dye Pigment*

I would search one of the more popular cichlid sites for exact info. For years malawi and tang keepers have been perfecting rock backgrounds for the interior of their tanks. I unfortunatly never tried any of the methods. (Switched to darts instead :wink: )

If I am not mistaken they used Rit dye pigment. Apparently it is available at Walgreens, Eckerd and maybe Home Depot. This is basically like a powder you can sponge on or maybe airbrush. 

Good luck, this sounds interesting.

-Richard


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

I have killed gold fish when I used a bucket that I tye dyed a T-shirt in using RIT dye. I washed the bucket out thouroughly but it still had a colored tinge. Anyway i had put fish in the bucket to move them they died in 2 days. So id be careful with RIT. Id use food coloring something the FDA allows people to eat before something designed not for consumtion. I wonder what they use in crayons I know kids eat those and don't get sick. Sorry just dont agree with RIT.

Darryl


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

I definitely will. I have been wanting to do this for quite a while. The molds are only around $7 each, but the casting resin was $40 (2 part mix and releasing agent).



kyle1745 said:


> Please post pics, when you are done, I have been looking into this also. I'm not sure on the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Rit Dye Pigment*

Thanks for the info. Do you happen to have any links to a couple good cichlid sites?



tuthelimit said:


> I would search one of the more popular cichlid sites for exact info. For years malawi and tang keepers have been perfecting rock backgrounds for the interior of their tanks. I unfortunatly never tried any of the methods. (Switched to darts instead :wink: )
> 
> If I am not mistaken they used Rit dye pigment. Apparently it is available at Walgreens, Eckerd and maybe Home Depot. This is basically like a powder you can sponge on or maybe airbrush.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

Hmmm. Yeah, I definitely want to be careful. Hopefully someone that has done this will chime in.



frogboy310 said:


> I have killed gold fish when I used a bucket that I tye dyed a T-shirt in using RIT dye. I washed the bucket out thouroughly but it still had a colored tinge. Anyway i had put fish in the bucket to move them they died in 2 days. So id be careful with RIT. Id use food coloring something the FDA allows people to eat before something designed not for consumtion. I wonder what they use in crayons I know kids eat those and don't get sick. Sorry just dont agree with RIT.
> 
> Darryl


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

*epoxy enamel*

Ken,

You could try an epoxy enamel. They come in a wide range of drab colors and I'm sure you could mix and match to create something realistic. These paints, when cured are completely waterproof and completely non-toxic and food safe. 

-Bill J.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Rit Dye Pigment*



Peaceofthetropics said:


> Thanks for the info. Do you happen to have any links to a couple good cichlid sites?


Sorry, I forgot to link it. 

http://www.african.uklinux.net/

I haven't looked at their forum for quite some time. I believe one of the members using the method was 'tangfreak' or 'tangman'. Search both. It would be under either 'tank setup or DIY tank related' I think most of the posts contain the word 'styrofoam' or background or something along those lines. 

I will fool with the archives later today and see if I can pull up a more direct link.

HTH
-Richard


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Ken,

Take a look at http://www.aquatic-eco.com They sell Sweetwater Epoxy Paint. This is what alot of the cichlid and plywood tank guys use. Although, I don't know if it comes in colors you may need to get a natural rock feel. It is also quite expensive - $45 a gallon plus hazmat shipping. 

Anthony Mazeroll has used it in vivaria. Might want to ask him.

Donn


----------

